# ScoTTish cruse to the TTOC event 18 July



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Guys getting near the time to get organised for the main event of the year our Scottish cruse south of the border  
are we up for a long weekend at this one ? as we have a fair bit to travel this year, and was thinking of breaking up the journey a wee bit  stopping of on the way down and on the way back home again. And we could meet up with fellow members on route to Duxford.
let me have your thoughts and we could start to look at hotels for our stop off's and we might get some good deals booking early 

NAMES GOING

Trev & TTlyn
Blackers
Hev & Phope
clan Monthefish 
Darron


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Sounds good Trev, count as in


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Are you thinking of stopping near us ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

We all spoke of that at Blair Atholl, and we could join up with members from around your area 8) will let you know Andrew  
you got enough room to put us all up for 2 nights :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No but was thinking you could bounce a few locations off us.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

i ok will do once we get some :roll:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

my brother gets married in july.money says its the same day as this [smiley=bigcry.gif] .i,llcheck and letyou know trev.im up for it otherwise


----------



## TNBONDJB (Nov 23, 2009)

I would love to show face on this one but I am at a wedding that weekend. I will see if he might fncy getting cold feet and call the whole thing off!!!???

:lol:

Maybe next time.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

TNBONDJB said:


> I would love to show face on this one but I am at a wedding that weekend. I will see if he might fncy getting cold feet and call the whole thing off!!!???
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Maybe next time.


please tell me it aint my brothers [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

so your brothers wedding is more important than the TTOC event [smiley=gossip.gif] shows were your loyalty is :lol: :wink: 
no problem mate let us know if you can make it


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Count us in please 

Hey trev......you aiming for the longest thread for a cruise in the lead up to the event? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> Count us in please
> 
> Hey trev......you aiming for the longest thread for a cruise in the lead up to the event? :lol:
> 
> Hev x


 Hev was going to put your names up  but thought i better wait :lol:
well it will pass the time to the event see if it passes the 5 page mark :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

bloody typical.bro gets married sun 18th june.defo cant go. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

wul said:


> bloody typical.bro gets married sun 18th june.defo cant go. [smiley=argue.gif]


That's ok it 18th July :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

haha got me i meant july


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: you got two brothers then :wink:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Room booked at the Holiday Inn, Cambridge


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

wul said:


> haha got me i meant july


As you are in London mate,I will have some of what your havin :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jim..........


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Room booked up, Honeymoon suite four poster the works :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

This is where the NE meets take place, I can vouch for the food but haven't seen the rooms , prices aren't too bad . We are going on Wednesday so will se if we can have a look.

http://www.thewindmillgroup.co.uk/


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Forget that idea they can only fit one extra child in a room


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi guys any more up for our trip to th TTOC event 
planning on leaving on the Friday morning not to early and getting as far down as we can so it's a short drive to the event hotel and it will be a relaxing Saturday afternoon :0)
names so far
Davey & Anna
Peter & Heather
James & Adrian ( car or plane )
Trev & Evelyn


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

ive decided i wanna go now  been working far too hard so think i deserve a wee break :lol: 
ill just need to see if i can get a few days off work for it then ill let you all know 

dazz and possibly +1 if shes nice to me :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wheres everyone staying for this thing? i aint got a bloomin clue what im doing :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> wheres everyone staying for this thing? i aint got a bloomin clue what im doing :lol:


 Great news your going to make it here's the link to the hotel Darron......http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi/925/en/hotel/cbgim


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Cheers trev 

just the saturday nite in tht hotel or the friday aswell?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Cheers trev
> 
> just the saturday nite in tht hotel or the friday aswell?


just the Saturday night Darron  we are going on the Friday and finding a holiday inn halfway down just to break up the journey and doing the same coming home


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

heres the details monthefish found on a hotel for the friday night looks good cheers Davey

http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/PONP ... ract-south

let me know what you guys think cheers trev


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

That sounds good to us....although don't wait up for us - we are both working on the Friday and according to AA Routefinder, will take just over 6 hours to get there....we'll meet up with you on the Saturday morning. I've not booked this hotel yet until I know you guys are here  (on the otherhand, now you might not admit it :lol

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Or what about Leeds East: http://www.premierinn.com/en/bookHotelC ... ute.action ...£39 for the night (Pontefract was £49)?

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hehe to late all booked up for the Friday night at pontefract south hotel Hev will post up tonight if I get home this weekend


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

There is a days inn at wetherby at the services


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers Andy  think the Pontefract is just 20 minutes south of that one you mentioned


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

What time are you looking to leave on the Saturday so we can plan our cruise


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Just tried booking the Premier Inn @ Pontefract for the friday and it comes out at £61 .

Have i missed a trick or has it gone up now?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> What time are you looking to leave on the Saturday so we can plan our cruise


Think check out time is 12:00 so anytime your ready to meet up


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> Just tried booking the Premier Inn @ Pontefract for the friday and it comes out at £61 .
> 
> Have i missed a trick or has it gone up now?


Have you ordered breakfast ? Think it's £7:00 extra a head James


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can I suggest lunch here
OK Diner
A1 Southbound 
Colsterworth 
Near Grantham 
Lincolnshire 
NG33 5LN

We used to have our monthly meets at one in Hartlepool and its bound to be cheaper than the hotel.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

what time do you class as lunch? just checkin its probbaly different time from me on a normal weekend :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

About one or two :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> what time do you class as lunch? just checkin its probbaly different time from me on a normal weekend :lol:


lunch  after a full English breaky think of the extra weight that will cause :lol: 
you'll know all the good places to eat down your way if your happy with that so are we


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

We got booked for Pontefrac but we will catch up with you on the Saturday morning...gonna be late when we get down :?

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> We got booked for Pontefrac but we will catch up with you on the Saturday morning...gonna be late when we get down :?
> 
> Hev x


  great news, better be quiet dont want to wake up us ald yins :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > what time do you class as lunch? just checkin its probbaly different time from me on a normal weekend :lol:
> ...


The Milshakes are amazing :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT said:
> ...


you buying then


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought you were :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > what time do you class as lunch? just checkin its probbaly different time from me on a normal weekend :lol:
> ...


haha one or two-ish sounds good to me. nothin healthier than lunch soon after a full english breakfast :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I thought you were :lol:


 if you want a milkshake we'll get them in as long as you stand good for the evening meal :wink:
starting to wind down at work now getting into holiday mode


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Trev,

What time are you leaving on the Friday & which route are you taking?

Are you in convoy with the fishes?

We will be driving down from Edinburgh on the Friday.

Cheers


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> Trev,
> 
> What time are you leaving on the Friday & which route are you taking?
> 
> ...


Hi James
Going down the M8, to strathclyde park area to pick up Davey & Darron, down the M 74, M6, and onto the A1 meeting the guys around about 10:30-11-00 Hev & Peter are heading down later on after their work


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

We'll not be leaving ours till 5/6pm ish and getting down to the hotel late (thank goodness we won't be leaving till later in the morning on the Saturday!)....are we booking anything for coming back up the road or will we just wing it and see where we get too?

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> We'll not be leaving ours till 5/6pm ish and getting down to the hotel late (thank goodness we won't be leaving till later in the morning on the Saturday!)....are we booking anything for coming back up the road or will we just wing it and see where we get too?
> 
> Hev x


Morning Hev
Never booked a hotel on the return trip home was going to wait and see everyone down there don't want to be driving long after the event in case we are all knackered lol. Cheers trev


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > We'll not be leaving ours till 5/6pm ish and getting down to the hotel late (thank goodness we won't be leaving till later in the morning on the Saturday!)....are we booking anything for coming back up the road or will we just wing it and see where we get too?
> ...


Hi Trev 

Do you know when the event finishes?

Just trying to plan the journey back home.

Cheers


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi James 
I've no idea James would think around 4 or 5 ish will find out for you


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Trev can i meet you lot at McDonalds in South Queensferry? ill avoid sitting through the roadworks along the A/M80

Dazz


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Trev can i meet you lot at McDonalds in South Queensferry? ill avoid sitting through the roadworks along the A/M80
> 
> Dazz


 Hi Dazz you can do  we will be going onto the m8 to strathclyde park area to meet up with monthefish then onto to the m74 south so if you find a service area closer to you let me know and we'll meet you there


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Guys only 10 days left to sign up for the big event and is anyone going to book up at the last minute  
go on you know you want too


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Whens the last you can get tickets for this event? ive got some family near cambridge that mite want to come along but they wont be sure till next weel

dazz


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

You'll be able to pay on the gate if they like but it'll slightly more expensive....get your ticket online tho and save some ££££ - let them get their own :lol:

Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Haha will do that then. thanks hev


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Eventually ive got myself all booked up  better late than never :lol:

Darron


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Well done  only one week to go


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ill be heading down on the Thursday night as we have a trade stand so need to get some things in place before Sunday - but safe driving people


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers you have a safe journey as well you'll not find much dirty cars at this event haha


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

trev said:


> Cheers you have a safe journey as well you'll not find much dirty cars at this event haha


we shall be working on one very dirty TTRS


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Folks
Monthefish has found us a hotel for the sunday night hers the link ..........................
http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/PONT ... ract-north 
going to book my room the night


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hi Folks
> Monthefish has found us a hotel for the sunday night hers the link ..........................
> http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/PONT ... ract-north
> going to book my room the night


That is us booked for there! 

Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Im booked up  Joined the TTOC for the hell of it as well haha :lol:

Darron


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dzTT said:


> Im booked up  Joined the TTOC for the hell of it as well haha :lol:
> 
> Darron


Worth every penny :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Im booked up  Joined the TTOC for the hell of it as well haha :lol:
> 
> Darron


Best moved you've made kid roll on the discounts


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks
> ...


Good cause we've booked into another haha


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I booked up the other hotel as well before i forgot about it :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: you forget never are you still wanting to meet at queensferry ?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

yeah south queensferry is probably easiest. what time at?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

We've to meet up with davey at strathclyde parl hotel complex at 11ish so say about 10ish at queensferry macdonalds
If we are early at strathclyde we can give the cars a quick polish lol.
Still have to hear from Rabtt don't know if he has decited to go yet  might hear tonight

Cheers trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Just had a text from Rab he's not going to make the event he's working on the Monday morning and the long drive back home on the sunday night would be to much on the poor wee soul hehe only kidding mate see you at next years one


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

trev said:


> We've to meet up with davey at strathclyde parl hotel complex at 11ish so say about 10ish at queensferry macdonalds
> If we are early at strathclyde we can give the cars a quick polish lol.
> Still have to hear from Rabtt don't know if he has decited to go yet  might hear tonight
> 
> Cheers trev


come an hour earlier and you can give mine a wash if you like


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Lol I'll stay the Thursday night at your bit in your tent and give a good old polish mate


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

yeah...there might be a bit of a problem with that......


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

10ish at McDs is cool with me


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> 10ish at McDs is cool with me


Last to show up buys breakfast


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

McFlurry for breakfast? :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Burger and chips for me long journey to east Kilbride where well get our second breakfast


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha o yes gotta 2 Big Macs and Large Fries...its a long drive over there :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> yeah...there might be a bit of a problem with that......


I forgot about that :evil: bet they used it at T in the park last weekend


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Guys
a small change to the route  as Rab has decided to come along to join the fun :wink: 
Darron could you meet up with myself and Davey at Hermiston Gait ( Halfords ) post code EH 114 DF, at about 11:30 am
then head down to pick up Rab on route to the first hotel ( Rab is posting up a post code for us to head to )

cheers Guys


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i mite be in halfords buyin wiper blades if im nt around when you all get there :lol:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

trev said:


> Just had a text from Rab he's not going to make the event he's working on the Monday morning and the long drive back home on the sunday night would be to much on the poor wee soul hehe only kidding mate see you at next years one


Hey! You can tell I've not been keeping up with this thread or I'd have replied to this slander ages ago! :lol: Well, as you know as of today, I AM going now - woohoo! Right, who's wearing a kilt on Sunday?!  :wink:

EDIT: *Dunwell Motors, Bypass Road, Haddington EH41 3PH*
For this, you'll come off the A1 for a short spell and run parallel with it to the garage. We jump straight back on at the next junction


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rabTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a text from Rab he's not going to make the event he's working on the Monday morning and the long drive back home on the sunday night would be to much on the poor wee soul hehe only kidding mate see you at next years one
> ...


Men in Skirts [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> i mite be in halfords buyin wiper blades if im nt around when you all get there :lol:


with all this rain we're having its a good idea to get a spare set :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a text from Rab he's not going to make the event he's working on the Monday morning and the long drive back home on the sunday night would be to much on the poor wee soul hehe only kidding mate see you at next years one
> ...


 :lol: :lol: try and keep up Rab will see you the morra at Haddington


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Rab ...... you have a text Andrews been on about your ticket for Duxford


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll do my best :wink:

ps - Got a little PayPal surprise .. cheers for that mucker!  
pps - so is it kilts then? :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> I'll do my best :wink:
> 
> ps - Got a little PayPal surprise .. cheers for that mucker!
> pps - so is it kilts then? :roll:


hy if we're sharing rooms *NO WAY* :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTOC the smilie Owners Club


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

All packed...and the dog is slightly confused :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Am not packed and confused :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Not packed and the cat is sleeping!

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

*1 SLEEP TO GO *
(before the Scottish contingent meet up!)

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Awww I wanted to say that :wink: 
Have you seen the views on this thread lol slipped up this year lol
( must do better next year )
Hev we might be still up well I might be if Rab snores [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

onder if it can get to 2k by tomorrow


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

If anyone can do it your the man :lol:
Any owners around the area we are staying tomorrow night would be good to meet up With them


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have you told everyone on here you are buying the drinks on Saturday ?


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Have you told everyone on here you are buying the drinks on Saturday ?


Andy, people will come miles around just to see that. I think the local news team are also on standby!

Snore! Was thinking the same about you, *trev* :lol: I've my earplugs at the ready ..


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Have you told everyone on here you are buying the drinks on Saturday ?
> ...


Lol you'll not hear hev arriving in the wee small hours if you have earplugs. In 
Rab I was conned into buying drinks by our friend Andrew was ment to be 20 pages on the reps forum but some bright spark edited the post to read 10


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

trev said:


> rabTT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


  How dare you call our Andy a 'bright spark' .. he'll never live up to that!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Have a good time Scottish contingent, safe journey 

I expect to see pictures of all those kilts


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

blackers said:


> Have a good time Scottish contingent, safe journey
> 
> I expect to see pictures of all those kilts


Hey matey .. me thinks it'll just be me (I might even curtail the kilty to Saturday evening). I think the others are too shy to show their legs


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

that weekend didnt seem that long :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry to see your weekend curtailed 

Are you back home okay?
What happened?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

blackers said:


> Sorry to see your weekend curtailed
> 
> Are you back home okay?
> What happened?


Aye got back home for about 4, wasnt too bad they arrived relatively quickly and got me on my way took it straight to the mechanic but he can get a spare part until monday now. i hope its the slave cylinder? as my mechanic says it will be cheaper and easier to fix if its not then looks like ill be saving up the pennies for it again :lol: 
anyway it will be the end of the week before i get it back so ill be back to using the old clio for the week 

Darron


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Scottish contingent just arrived at hotel


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

dzTT said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to see your weekend curtailed
> ...


How did you get on Darron...any news on the car yet mate?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Its in the garage and unfortunately its the cylinder within the gearbox so its gonna take a while and cost alot haha. been recommended to change te eclutch at the same incase its been covered in fluid from the leak instead of putting it all back together then needing it done in a month or so.
Still waiting on an estimate for the price as yet but its looking like i wont get it back this week and mite not even get it back next [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

dzTT said:


> Its in the garage and unfortunately its the cylinder within the gearbox so its gonna take a while and cost alot haha. been recommended to change te eclutch at the same incase its been covered in fluid from the leak instead of putting it all back together then needing it done in a month or so.
> Still waiting on an estimate for the price as yet but its looking like i wont get it back this week and mite not even get it back next [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Bad news mate sorry to hear this but it will be beter when you get it back...

I wish i had not sold mine as i am havin so many probs with the ST......

jim......


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

sell it and buy a TT again mate :wink: the bairn can fit in the boot nae bother i tried it with my wee cousin :lol:


----------

